# In a tranquil forest...



## innocet (Jan 22, 2017)

*A wind swept willow , tilting precariously over a running creek, swayed its long yellowed vines of leaves in the gentle breeze that passed through a small creek-side clearing. Here, laid out against a lower branch seemed a purple mass of fur and scales. In his toes he held a small leather bound book, his head, adorned with 2 great curved ram like horns , rested on his arms. It was a peaceful after noon. He was a Dergol, a hybrid of a dragon and sergal, though of the latter he resembled the most it was that part of him he kept quiet.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 23, 2017)

innocet said:


> *A wind swept willow , tilting precariously over a running creek, swayed its long yellowed vines of leaves in the gentle breeze that passed through a small creek-side clearing. Here, laid out against a lower branch seemed a purple mass of fur and scales. In his toes he held a small leather bound book, his head, adorned with 2 great curved ram like horns , rested on his arms. It was a peaceful after noon. He was a Dergol, a hybrid of a dragon and sergal, though of the latter he resembled the most it was that part of him he kept quiet.*


(I wanna join, but... I wanna know more about the universe or world this RP takes place in first  )


----------



## innocet (Jan 23, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I wanna join, but... I wanna know more about the universe or world this RP takes place in first  )


(I figure in a more anthro world, where the anthros are replacing the humans basically lol i can never think that far anymore xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 23, 2017)

innocet said:


> (I figure in a more anthro world, where the anthros are replacing the humans basically lol i can never think that far anymore xD)


(okie xD so what about the current scene where you're just chilling ? I wanna enter, but... dunno how, without making it look awkward xD )


----------



## innocet (Jan 23, 2017)

(Forest with a small village nearby. There is a creek that is easy to wade through but is a few yards across. )


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Jan 23, 2017)

(cool im in)


----------



## innocet (Jan 24, 2017)

(Sounds good!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 24, 2017)

innocet said:


> (Sounds good!)


(Count me in~)


----------

